# Vote Vote Week 15 TOP 25 RANKINGS



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Time to vote again to vote for your Top 25. Please keep in mind of Sunday games when voting. Voting ends Monday night at 10:30pm CDT after teh Kansas/Oklahoma game on ESPN.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

1.Ohio State
2.UCLA
3.Kansas
4.Florida
5.Wisconsin
6.Texas A&M
7.Memphis
8.Nevada
9.Georgetown
10.North Carolina
11.Southern Illinois
12.Washington State
13.Pittsburgh
14.Butler
15.Maryland
16.Texas
17.Duke
18.Oregon
19.Notre Dame
20.Air Force
21.Louisville
22.Michigan State
23.Virginia Tech
24.Southern California
25.Winthrop


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Ohio State
2 UCLA
3 Kansas
4 Florida
5 Wisconsin
6 Texas A&M
7 UNC
8 Memphis
9 SOuthern Illionis
10 Nevada
11 Pittsburgh
12 Butler
13 Georgetown
14 Washington State
15 VA Tech
16 Notre Dame
17 Oregon 
18 Louisville
19 Duke
20 Air Force
21 Texas
22 Marquette
23 USC
24 Vandy
25 Maryland


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

1. Ohio State
2. UCLA
3. Kansas
4. Florida
5. Wisconsin
6. Memphis
7. Texas A&M
8. North Carolina
9. Georgetown
10. Nevada
11. Pitt
12. Southern Illinois
13. Washington State
14. Oregon
15. Texas
16. Duke
17. Louisville
18. Virginia Tech
19. Notre Dame
20. USC
21. Butler
22. Vandy
23. Maryland
24. UNLV
25. Air Force


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why is everyone ranking Air Force ahead of UNLV and BYU???


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. UCLA
2. Ohio St.
3. UNC
4. Florida
5. Kansas
6. Wisconsin
7. Texas A&M
8. Memphis
9. Georgetown
10. Pittsburgh
11. Duke
12. Southern Illinois
13. Maryland
14. Washington St.
15. Texas
16. Michigan St.
17. Virginia Tech
18. Notre Dame
19. Butler
20. Louisville
21. Air Force
22. Marquette
23. Kentucky
24. Nevada
25. Oregon

Honorable Mention: Arizona, Vanderbilt, USC, Indiana, UNLV


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

1. UCLA
2. Ohio State
3. Kansas
4. Wisconsin
5. Florida
6. Texas A&M
7. Memphis
8. North Carolina
9. Georgetown
10. Nevada
11. Southern Illinois
12. Washington St
13. Pittsburgh
14. Texas
15. Butler
16. Louisville
17. Notre Dame
18. Oregon
19. USC
20. Duke
21. Virginia Tech
22. Arizona
23. Vanderbilt
24. BYU
25. Maryland


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

T-Shock, you're not watching the same basketball as the rest of us if you've got Nevada ranked ahead of UNC. I love how everyone jumps off their bandwagon after losing by two points on the road to the hotest team in the ACC, especially considering they were up by double digits late in the game.


As to the comment about Air Force being ahead of BYU and UNLV, well, those teams really aren't that good. 

BYU is awful defensively. They've lost to Lamar (a 13-14 team from the Southern Conference) and their only somewhat notable non-conference win was a victory at home over Seton Hall by 9. 

You could make a stronger case for UNLV, although they don't really stand out to me, either. They lost at home to UC-Santa Barbara (a team that's only 7-5 in the weak Big West Conference). A couple nice road wins over Nevada and Texas Tech, although both teams seem to be a little overrated. 

Air Force dominated in non-conference play, and they don't have one home loss all year. They beat that Stanford team that everyone on this board is in love with by 30+ at Stanford. They beat Texas Tech as well, and beat a solid Santa Clara team by 30 at Santa Clara. I think they deserve to be ranked ahead of the other two.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> As to the comment about Air Force being ahead of BYU and UNLV, well, those teams really aren't that good.
> 
> BYU is awful defensively. They've lost to Lamar (a 13-14 team from the Southern Conference) and their only somewhat notable non-conference win was a victory at home over Seton Hall by 9.
> 
> ...


Instead of comparing a bunch of really non-comparable games, I think this is much easier, ESPECIALLY since the MWC has a balaned schedule

BYU 11-3
UNLV 10-4
Air Force 10-5


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1] UCLA
2] Ohio State
3] Florida
4] Kansas
5] Wisconsin
6] Texas A&M
7] North Carolina
8] Memphis
9] Nevada
10] Southern Illinios
11] Georgetown
12] Washington State
13] Duke
14] Texas
15] Pittsburgh
16] Butler
17] Louisville
18] Oregon
19] Notre Dame
20] Winthrop
21] Virginia Tech
22] Notre Dame
23] USC
24] Maryland
25] Marquette


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Instead of comparing a bunch of really non-comparable games, I think this is much easier, ESPECIALLY since the MWC has a balaned schedule
> 
> BYU 11-3
> UNLV 10-4
> Air Force 10-5


I don't think that just cancels out what Air Force did in their non-conference schedule, though. They annihilated nearly everyone they played.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> T-Shock, you're not watching the same basketball as the rest of us if you've got Nevada ranked ahead of UNC. I love how everyone jumps off their bandwagon after losing by two points on the road to the hotest team in the ACC, especially considering they were up by double digits late in the game.
> 
> 
> As to the comment about Air Force being ahead of BYU and UNLV, well, those teams really aren't that good.
> ...


Just as an aside, Stanford was a different team back then without a Lopez twin.

And why have people dropped UNC? I think losing 3 of their last 7, including a home game and including a loss to a .500 team may have something to do with it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. Ohio State
2. UCLA
3. Kansas
4. Wisconsin
5. Florida
6. Texas A&M
7. North Carolina
8. Memphis (YOUR CONFERENCE STINKS)
9. Nevada
10. Southern Illinois
11. Georgetown
12. Washington St
13. Pittsburgh
14. Duke
15. Texas
16. Butler
17. Louisville
18. Oregon
19. USC
20. Notre Dame
21. Virginia Tech
22. Air Force
23. Vanderbilt
24. BYU
25. Maryland


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

DaBruins said:


> Just as an aside, Stanford was a different team back then without a Lopez twin.
> 
> And why have people dropped UNC? I think losing 3 of their last 7, including a home game and including a loss to a .500 team may have something to do with it.


Wisconsin's lost their last two, but I don't see people dropping them 8 spots. 

It's funny, you make the 3 of 7 sound so bad. You forget to mention that they won @ Duke and @ Boston College.


On a side note to TM, Memphis' conference is terrible, but out of their 14 conference games, they've won 13 by double digits. I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> On a side note to TM, Memphis' conference is terrible, but out of their 14 conference games, they've won 13 by double digits. I think that speaks volumes.


Against the likes of Rice, Houton, Tulsa, and East Carolina.... Gag me.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> T-Shock, you're not watching the same basketball as the rest of us if you've got Nevada ranked ahead of UNC. I love how everyone jumps off their bandwagon after losing by two points on the road to the hotest team in the ACC, especially considering they were up by double digits late in the game.


Last time I checked, being up by double digits late in the game doesn't mean ****. See "Arizona vs. Illinois, Elite 8 matchup in '05". Maryland's a sleeper in my book, I love their team especially when Ibekwe is playing at 100%.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Against the likes of Rice, Houton, Tulsa, and East Carolina.... Gag me.


Nevertheless, they are single digit favorites in those road games, and none of those games are even remotely close. They dominated a solid Kentucky team on a neutral site earlier this year, too. 

Houston and Central Florida are respectable teams as well.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Memphis lost a game to the 8th best team in the ACC and they're ranked a top ten team because they've not played a team with an RPI higher than 71st since December 20th.They lost that game and as best I can tell they have one win against a team with an RPI higher than 63.

I'm the last person to defend Carolina,but you guys want to claim that teams are better than them on the basis of having not beaten more than one decent team in an entire season.That's foolish.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Diable said:


> Memphis lost a game to the 8th best team in the ACC and they're ranked a top ten team because they've not played a team with an RPI higher than 71st since December 20th.They lost that game and as best I can tell they have one win against a team with an RPI higher than 63.
> 
> I'm the last person to defend Carolina,but you guys want to claim that teams are better than them on the basis of having not beaten more than one decent team in an entire season.That's foolish.


8th best is a little harsh. You could probably make a case that they are anywhere from the 4th-7th best team in the ACC. Nevertheless, you have to remember the GT has been without what was their 3rd leading scorer since the conference games began. Nevada hasn't played a top 63 RPI team since December 9th, but nobody seems to be criticizing them any. 

UNC's only beaten one decent team all season? Hmm...Winthrop, Tennessee, Ohio St., Kentucky, Florida St., Virginia, Clemson, Georgia Tech, Arizona, Duke, and Boston College. Unless my math skills have suddently disappeared, I think that's more than one team.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Wisconsin's lost their last two, but I don't see people dropping them 8 spots.
> 
> It's funny, you make the 3 of 7 sound so bad. You forget to mention that they won @ Duke and @ Boston College.
> 
> ...


Those are 2 games they should be favored. Big whoop.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Nevertheless, they are single digit favorites in those road games, and none of those games are even remotely close. They dominated a solid Kentucky team on a neutral site earlier this year, too.
> 
> Houston and Central Florida are respectable teams as well.


Kentucky has 2 teams??? The one I've been watching is far from solid... This is the worst Kentucky has played since Eddie Sutton was the coach.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Kentucky has 2 teams??? The one I've been watching is far from solid... This is the worst Kentucky has played since Eddie Sutton was the coach.


I guess that shows how good they've been in the past. It may be a down year for the Wildcats, but they are still a top 25 team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

SO Memphis is so great they can be a top ten team without having one quality win inside the continent of North America


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Diable said:


> SO Memphis is so great they can be a top ten team without having one quality win inside the continent of North America


Everyone thinks Nevada can be, so why should Memphis be any different? 

Let's compare similar wins, since the fact that winning 13 out of 14 conference games by double digits apparently isn't good enough.

Memphis beat Oklahoma on a neutral court by 12 points.
Purdue beat Oklahoma on a neutral court by 3 points.

Memphis beat Kentucky on a neutral court by 17 points.
UCLA beat Kentucky on a neutral court by 5 points.

Memphis beat Mississippi at home by 12 points.
Florida beat Mississippi at home by 9 points.

Memphis won at UAB by 14 points.
Florida won on a neutral site over UAB by 5 points.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that's some weak ****.Face it.Memphis has zero qualifications to be highly ranked.Every single team in the ACC has more quality wins than them.Appalachian State has a better resume than Memphis


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> 1. UCLA
> 2. Ohio St.
> 3. UNC
> 4. Florida
> ...


Coolpohle, you have UNC at #3 and Wisconsin at #6. The two games UW has lost last week were according to you the #2 and #16 teams in the country. UNC lost to Maryland (not ranked by you, OR one of your honorable mentions; and as an aside UW's other conference loss was to a team in the honorable mention), at home to the #17 team according to you (worse than OSU and MSU), and recently at NC State, a team that is no where near the radar.

Get your head out of your ***.

And if you're going to use the kenpom rankings as your justification then do me the favor of dropping Southern Illinois and Air Force out completely. Thanks.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Actually, I do have Maryland ranked (#13). Wisconsin's likely lost Butch for the rest of the year, so #6 may be even a little bit generous. Air Force will probably drop out next week after losing to BYU last night. Southern Illinois won the MVC and have non-conference away/neutral wins over Va. Tech and Butler. Not sure how you couldn't rank them.

It's okay, you're not the first to give me crap about my rankings. People complained a month ago when I had Maryland ranked, and when I didn't have Oklahoma St. Funny the way things turn out, isn't it?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Diable said:


> Wow that's some weak ****.Face it.Memphis has zero qualifications to be highly ranked.Every single team in the ACC has more quality wins than them.Appalachian State has a better resume than Memphis


I guess we should just get rid of every mid-major from the top 25 then.

But on a side note, why do you keep sidestepping my Nevada comment? No need to start swearing either, let's settle down a bit, bro.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> T-Shock, you're not watching the same basketball as the rest of us if you've got Nevada ranked ahead of UNC. I love how everyone jumps off their bandwagon after losing by two points on the road to the hotest team in the ACC, especially considering they were up by double digits late in the game.
> 
> 
> As to the comment about Air Force being ahead of BYU and UNLV, well, those teams really aren't that good.
> ...


You love to say that I'm not watching the same basketball or basketball at all. Why do I have Nevada ranked over UNC? The WAC isn't one of these conferences that Nevada can just waltz through. It's deep. NMSU, Utah State, even Hawaii are solid squads. I've watched most UNC games this season and they aren't as good as everyone thinks they are and I'm a UNC fan. Lawson is a nice player, but he doesn't know how to settle a team down at the end of games or run an offense to get easy baskets when the jumpshots aren't falling. Hansborough is soft as hell. Ibekwe and Gist pushed him around down there on Sunday. Branden Wright is an athlete, but appears bewildered and nervous out on the court sometimes. Roy Williams depends too much on his supposed all-star freshman class rather than mix-and-match with Danny Green, Frasor, Miller, etc. Give me Ramon Sessions, Marcellus Kemp, and Nick Fazekas over Tywon Lawson, Reyshawn Terry, and Tyler Hansborough any day of the week. Well maybe not Kemp over Terry because Terry is the one guy on UNC who can carry this team if need be. Overall, does UNC have better players? Yes. Are they the better team right now? Not in my mind.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

It just baffles my mind that people can say that Memphis shouldn't be ranked in the top 10 because they haven't beaten anyone, yet Nevada can be in the top 10 even though they haven't beat anyone, either. However, unlike Memphis, Nevada has lost a game in conference. In fact, out of their 14 conference games, they've only won 8 by double digits compared to Memphis' 13. Memphis' best win, you ask? 17 point victory over RPI #11 Kentucky on a neutral court. Nevada's best win, you ask? 8 point win over RPI #69 Gonzaga on a neutral court. 'Nuff said...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> It just baffles my mind that people can say that Memphis shouldn't be ranked in the top 10 because they haven't beaten anyone, yet Nevada can be in the top 10 even though they haven't beat anyone, either.


Everyone that voted had them both in their top 10. People are not saying they are better then Memphis, they are just asking how you can have them ranked so differently, when essentially they have similar W-L resumes.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

As far as I can tell, Memphis has a similar profile to Gonzaga last season. Gonzaga was a 3 seed and ranked in the Top 10 the whole year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> As far as I can tell, Memphis has a similar profile to Gonzaga last season. Gonzaga was a 3 seed and ranked in the Top 10 the whole year.


Quite similar. With the exception that the Zags were 3-3 against top 50 (and two of those losses were against top 5 teams), and Memphis is 1-3 against top 52 (added in Gtech)

There RPI's are similar.

They will probably end up a 3. maybe a 4, and Nevada will have a similar fate to GW and be a 5-7.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Everyone that voted had them both in their top 10. People are not saying they are better then Memphis, they are just asking how you can have them ranked so differently, when essentially they have similar W-L resumes.


Well, like I stated before, Memphis actually has a good win, Nevada doesn't. Nevada will also have one of the worst defenses of any team that makes the tourney this year. Memphis doesn't have any shaky losses. 1 on a neutral site, 2 on the road. Nevada lost at home to UNLV.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Well, like I stated before, Memphis actually has a good win, Nevada doesn't. Nevada will also have one of the worst defenses of any team that makes the tourney this year. Memphis doesn't have any shaky losses. 1 on a neutral site, 2 on the road. Nevada lost at home to UNLV.


Who has Memphis beat at home that's anywhere near as good as UNLV?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Who has Memphis beat at home that's anywhere near as good as UNLV?


They beat Kentucky on a neutral court.

It's really a shame that their AD didn't schedule that Arizona game at home so we wouldn't have to have this convo.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> They beat Kentucky on a neutral court.
> 
> It's really a shame that their AD didn't schedule that Arizona game at home so we wouldn't have to have this convo.



Why wouldnt he schedule that game?? Do you have any kind of a link??


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Gtown07 said:


> Why wouldnt he schedule that game?? Do you have any kind of a link??


No, I'm just saying it's odd that they wouldn't schedule a good team to play at home, instead of on the road, so that they would have a really good win.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Duke ranked over Maryland. *L O L*.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dark Knight said:


> Duke ranked over Maryland. *L O L*.


the poll was made 2 days before the game.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

TM said:


> the poll was made 2 days before the game.


Before the 2nd game, but after their 1st.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that's not how polls work


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

TM said:


> that's not how polls work


You mean polls aren't supposed to rank the teams from best to worst?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Dark Knight said:


> You mean polls aren't supposed to rank the teams from best to worst?


If Polls did that, the NCAA would use polls as part of the selction material. Instead RPI and Sargin carry more weight


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dark Knight said:


> You mean polls aren't supposed to rank the teams from best to worst?


No


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

kamego said:


> If Polls did that, the NCAA would use polls as part of the selction material. Instead RPI and Sargin carry more weight


The point was, that at the time, Maryland and Duke had nearly identical resumes, I think Maryland's might have been better, *and* they beat Duke, too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dark Knight said:


> The point was, that at the time, Maryland and Duke had nearly identical resumes...


And our point was, polls don't work like that.



> I think Maryland's might have been better


:lol: 

if it makes you feel any better though, i will have them above duke in this week's poll.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Dark Knight said:


> The point was, that at the time, Maryland and Duke had nearly identical resumes, I think Maryland's might have been better, *and* they beat Duke, too.


If all things are equal, or close to equal, or somewhat close, Duke is going to be ranked over Maryland because they are Duke and Maryland isn't. That is the problem with polls, the name of the school means something.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

kamego said:


> If all things are equal, or close to equal, or somewhat close, Duke is going to be ranked over Maryland because they are Duke and Maryland isn't. That is the problem with polls, the name of the school means something.


Not necessarily. Duke was out of the top 25 at one point this year. The shame was that Maryland wasn't even ranked in either poll last week I don't believe.


----------

